# premies?



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

okay so i put my female green swordtail into my five gallon isolation tank a saturday b/c she seemed to be doing the i am about to pop jiggle as i call it. the swaying backand forth in the water and hitting up against leaves (idk if i'm crazy but thats what all my fish do when they're bout to pop) and anyways when i woke up this morning i had about a dozen fry with their bellies still appearing like eggs. they are all pretty active as of now, but what are the chances of any of them surviving? anyone know? i guess she must have gotten stressed out from the move and aborted them (so sad ) but does anyone have any experience with these premies?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

if they survive a day they should be ok. my molly fry were premature but they are all fine.


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks zakk for the info. i put the premies in my 10 gallon fry tank. its crazy we have had two 10 gallon tanks given to us in the last week. so i have a tank specifically for my fry now YAY! but i'll update u if i see any of them venture out. i saw some of them burrow themselves into the rocks for protection so i gues only time will tell


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

lol lucky u! i need a min 50gl tank next.....my tanks are crowded. i hope the fy make it. i love swords!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah it was weird i was like i want another tank and then all of a sudden we got 2 given to us. but still no for sure progress on the sword babies. i have like 60 babies in that tank so they all kinda blend together ha. i don't think i have seen any yet but we'll see


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

i think i spotted a swordtail baby!!! but no for sure guarantee


----------

